# Breeding Age/Retirement



## snrsfarm (Jul 2, 2013)

At what age do most of you stop breeding your doe's?

We have a Nigerian Dwarf doe that is going to be 10 in November. She kidded this last spring in April with twins with no trouble at all. Her kidding before last was in 2013! She refused to breed for 2014, 2015, & 2016 kids. Not sure if it was because she didn't like our choice of bucks for her then or if something was wrong with her. She appeared to be fine and in good health and was trying to still kids. 

When we had her appraised this last June the appraiser said she looked very good for a doe of her age and that if only we could all look that good when we were that old. 

She looked very good and in good health while with kid and even after kidding. She did loose some weight after we pulled the kids off and sold them. I milked her for two day's before she started to drop weight fast, so stopped milking her and let her just dry up. She has put weight back on and now looks good again.

So I'm wondering if I should just retire her at her age or if she could be bred again. I'd like another daughter out of her before she is retired, but don't want to take a chance with her life or health as she was our first doe. So was just wondering when most breeders/people retire their older does.

Thanks for your replies in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If there have been no problems and she is of good weight and health, go ahead and breed.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yup, I agree.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I would breed her
If no birthing complications and in good health


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, breed her. 
I had a 13 year old still in good shape and had her front teeth still do great.


----------

